# E-Mail Adresse



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Mai 2002)

Hallo!
Ich möchte jeden einzelnen Boardmember bitten doch mal sein Profil zu aktualisiern. Jedes mal wenn ich eine E-Mail Adresse von einem von euch suche lese ich im gesamten Profil keine Angabe.  :r Das finde ich nicht gut. Wofür haben wir denn diese Einrichtung.


----------



## Rotauge (4. Mai 2002)

Dann aktualisiere doch mal dein Profil. Kann da nämlich nix entdecken :q


----------



## Kunze (4. Mai 2002)

Hallo! Ja genau M_S, daß stört mich auch gewaltig. Hier die Anleitung für willige e-mail Entblößer:    Bitte geht in euer Profil z.B. in einem Beitrag von euch. Dort gibt es uner der Übersicht im Punkt 3 die Möglichkeit: Optionen editieren. Dort anklicken und beim Punkt: E-Mail Adresse verbergen bitte ein Nein markieren. Dann das Ganze Speichern und dann haben wir alle was davon und unsere gegenseitige Komunikation wird wesentlich erleichtert. #h  PS: Ich habe es bei mir eben auch geändert.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Mai 2002)

Sauber erklärt Kunze. #6
Ich wusste noch nicht mal das bei mir die E-Mail auch nicht zu sehen ist denn eigentlich hatte ich alles frei gegeben.
Naja nun ist alles gut und ich bitte euch alle das auch so zu tun wie Kunze beschrieben hat.


----------



## havkat (4. Mai 2002)

Huuupsi!
War mir auch nicht bewusst, habs geändert.


----------



## buggs (4. Mai 2002)

Jo Jörg
Habe es gleich nach der Kunzeanleitung geändert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2002)

Tja, so kann man sich täuschen.
Ich dachte wenn alles auf ja steht, dann paßts.
Habe das natürlich jetzt sofort geändert!


----------



## Hummer (4. Mai 2002)

Man kann doch auch e-mails an die member versenden, wenn die Adresse verborgen bleibt.
Ich möchte das auch so beibehalten, da ich schon mal erbarmungslos zugespamt wurde, als eine Adresse von mir hier öffentlich zu sehen war.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Mai 2002)

naja Hummer, wenn mann die Adresse im Adressbuch hat ist ja alles gut. Aber wenn ich zum Beispiel eine Mail an mehrere Member gleichzeitig rausschicken will suche ich mir die Finger wund nach den passenden Adressen. Und wenn die nirgens geschrieben stehn kann ich lange suchen und über die Mailfunktion des Ab einen ganzen Nachmittag verbringen bis jeder seine Mail erhalten hat.
Verstehst was ich meine?   
Vieleicht mußt du ja auch mal eine E- mail an 20 Member schicken. Viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## Dorsch1 (4. Mai 2002)

Bei mir war alles i.O. :q


----------



## siegerlaender (4. Mai 2002)

Hi!#h
Ich habs auch geändert. Jetzt ist meine Addi einsehbar!


----------



## Albatros (4. Mai 2002)

bei mir war bereits alles in Budder :z


----------



## masch1 (5. Mai 2002)

Hi 
habs gerade geändert#v


----------



## hecht24 (5. Mai 2002)

ich aender wieder meine email.bei hotmail kommt zu viel muellmail.war 3 tage nicht da und war schon ueberfuellt
55 in junkmail und im normalen postfach nochmal 20 muellmails.
  
jetzt hecht24@web.de


----------



## MxkxFxsh (5. Mai 2002)

@ Albert

...schreib die Neue Mail-Adresse auch gleich in Dein AB-Profil rein ! 
Das hat doch was.......oder ?


----------



## ollidi (6. Mai 2002)

Habs auch geändert.


----------



## Uli_Raser (6. Mai 2002)

Hi!
Na dann schaue ich gleich mal nach.
Uli


----------



## udorudi (6. Mai 2002)

@Kunze,
haste prima erklärt… :q :q :q 

Gruss aus HH

Udo


----------



## wodibo (6. Mai 2002)

Hab die Änderung geändert


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Mai 2002)

Na das läuft ja wie ein Länderspiel. Ich danke euch allen. Fehlen ja nur noch 11.... Mitglieder die das auch machen müssten.


----------

